# Do I add water conditioner to bottled water??



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Still no F-ing power. I am going to do a minor water change...do I need to add any water conditioners to gallon jugs of water? I am going to add about 10 new gallons to my 125....and about 5 to my 55 gallon. Please let me know


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Most bottled water comes from R/O filtration which includes a carbon stage to pretreat water and remove chlorine. Chloramine, on the other hand, is more difficult for activated carbon to remove. To be safe, I would use the water conditioner.

BTW, you will need to reconstitute it with some tapwater. Is the tapwater safe?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DonH said:


> Most bottled water comes from R/O filtration which includes a carbon stage to pretreat water and remove chlorine. Chloramine, on the other hand, is more difficult for activated carbon to remove. To be safe, I would use the water conditioner.
> 
> BTW, you will need to reconstitute it with some tapwater. Is the tapwater safe?


 they are saying boil it, and not drink it because power loss at the water treatment facilities.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

i am buying it from a grocery store


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> they are saying boil it, and not drink it because power loss at the water treatment facilities.


Boiling water will make it safe for human consumption but it will not remove chloramine from the water so I suggest you use a water conditioner. (Not sure if the treatment facility can even use chemical treatments in such times). :sad:


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

use conditioner just to be safe


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You can also take an egg wisk and stirr the sh*t outta your tank. That will get air in. Good luck, I was just there a couple of weeks ago. You can also get an power inverter, and plug it into a car and get power that way. Make sure car is running.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

i remember huricane gloria, lost power for 2 weeks that storm


----------

